# Antique Bicycle collection, tandems Ballon tired, 150-200+ ALL of it - $18500



## Ray (Mar 26, 2012)

This sounds like a heckuva lot -- too bad no photos....

http://maine.craigslist.org/bik/2921952308.html


----------



## Ray (Mar 27, 2012)

Anyone planning on giving this guy a call?


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Too far for me and you would need a big truck for sure. I bought 90 plus parts and it took a 24' truck, 12' trailer, and some ingenuity! v/r Shawn


----------



## jd56 (Mar 27, 2012)

Anybody that has enough room to store 150-200 bikes surely has enough money to buy the whole lot. 
I haven't checked my MegaMillions ticket yet to night. It will only be for about $336,000,000 if I'm the sole lucky winner. I could afford it then, But first  would buy all the Spaceliners available. Then resell them for penny's on the dollar to my fellow Cabe members.


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 27, 2012)

Sad to read the reason for his selling off his bicycle treasures...

Dave


----------



## how (Mar 28, 2012)

Can you imagine if in an ad for lets say Mc Donalds, Wal Mart or Ace Hardware ,,in the ad it said something like: dont call or come in if your not serious we are too big or too busy or too important to have patience with you. lol

I understand the guy is ill,,but I see these kinda customer hate statements all the time on craigslist ads. Things like "i dont do email"  "no lowballers" "dont waste my time" and a lot worse. 

I have bought and sold about 200 bikes in the last 3 years, I pass over any ad no matter how good the deal if the ad shows the customer no respect from the start. I would never contact that guy

You are supposed to tip toe in quietly and humbly and hand the guy 18,500 dollars without any questions or inquiry load up and get outta his hair and thank him for the opportunity he gave you lol.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 28, 2012)

how said:


> Can you imagine if in an ad for lets say Mc Donalds, Wal Mart or Ace Hardware ,,in the ad it said something like: dont call or come in if your not serious we are too big or too busy or too important to have patience with you. lol
> 
> I understand the guy is ill,,but I see these kinda customer hate statements all the time on craigslist ads. Things like "i dont do email"  "no lowballers" "dont waste my time" and a lot worse.
> 
> ...




Regarding the email; I clearly state in my CL ads that I won't answer email because 95% is spam and I really don't have time for that. I also state that I don't do appraisals after about the third call that goes something like "I have a red boys bike that is really old...What do you think its worth?" I have bought and sold off CL and actually prefer to talk to the person instead of some scammer. Jus my 2c. v/r Shawn


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 28, 2012)

how said:


> Can you imagine if in an ad for lets say Mc Donalds, Wal Mart or Ace Hardware ,,in the ad it said something like: dont call or come in if your not serious we are too big or too busy or too important to have patience with you. lol
> 
> I understand the guy is ill,,but I see these kinda customer hate statements all the time on craigslist ads. Things like "i dont do email"  "no lowballers" "dont waste my time" and a lot worse.
> 
> ...




I usually state "If you need to ask your wife,Dont bother me" This weeds out a lot of tire kickers and helps some would be hen pecked  guys find their balls. I sold a nice '62 Typhoon last summer because of such an ad. As to the original post,I've seen many of these take all or nothing ads on the net and locally and dont know of one that actually sold that way. I wish him luck.


----------



## how (Mar 28, 2012)

Being a lifetime in retail, having several businesses of my own at what time or another I make it a point never to offend a customer in an ad,,it makes no sense at all. The customers that are naturally a pain will never be put off and the good customer will. I sold 11 bikes in the last 2 weeks every customer was a godsend in my eyes and there is no reason to offend any of them in anyway.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 28, 2012)

I am not disagreeing regarding the business side of this but I am not running a business--this is a hobby to me and I don't like dealing with the part that isn't fun! v/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 28, 2012)

I might have to give the guy a call.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Mar 28, 2012)

We could all pool our funds lol.


----------



## Ray (Mar 30, 2012)

Anyone try to contact this guy yet?


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 30, 2012)

I called but it was like he hung up on me before I could even say anything,  I was thinking about it and even if he had 200 bikes, you would have to get at least $100 each for them to make any money, and based on the description that could be tough if its mostly tandems and folding bikes.  I'm pretty curious though so I may try again.  -Chris


----------



## jd56 (Mar 31, 2012)

*email scammers*

Shawn, I agree with you as to the email responses.
I do clearly indicate that "if you use the CL email system in response, please include this keyword in the subject line". Rarely do the mails responses have this keyword. So, now I give my google phone number. But, rarely get a call. I probably am priced too high to get a response. I too indicate "No emails due to the scammers" now in my listings.

But, seeing that I'm one of those hen pecked husbands that PC mentioned, I list the bikes high priced because, I really don't want to sell it but, money talks and you never know. 
The listings is for peace at home as the wife thinks I need to sell some of the collection....shhhhh her she comes, I got to go...."what sweetie, no I'm not on the bike porn again, I'm just listing another of the bikes on CL again...."


----------



## Springer Tom (Mar 31, 2012)

PCHiggin said:


> I usually state "If you need to ask your wife,Dont bother me" This weeds out a lot of tire kickers and helps some would be hen pecked  guys find their balls. I sold a nice '62 Typhoon last summer because of such an ad. As to the original post,I've seen many of these take all or nothing ads on the net and locally and dont know of one that actually sold that way. I wish him luck.




I used to have that problem, that's why she's my ex-wife.....as soon as i hear, "I have to ask my wife", they hear "Goodbye" then click....hey PC, we should be selling balls instead of bikes......as for the take it all or leave it, apparently these people think there are a lot of people walking around with $18,500 in their pocket to buy their overpriced collection , especially without seeing it......


----------



## how (Apr 1, 2012)

Springer Tom said:


> I used to have that problem, that's why she's my ex-wife.....as soon as i hear, "I have to ask my wife", they hear "Goodbye" then click....hey PC, we should be selling balls instead of bikes......as for the take it all or leave it, apparently these people think there are a lot of people walking around with $18,500 in their pocket to buy their overpriced collection , especially without seeing it......




Not too mention the guy has no patience lol,,,so you must tip toe in with 18,500 no questioned asked,,,what a joke


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 8, 2012)

*Here ya go*

I never did call but now there's some pics, I'm not seeing the $18,500 worth of bikes in there though.  http://maine.craigslist.org/bik/2947372271.html 

I have actually talked the this guy before though, a few years ago he posted his pics on CL with his blogspot site http://newenglandbarnfinds.blogspot.com/  He did seem to find some pretty cool stuff and a closer inspection of the pics reveals at least one promising bike right behind the yellow cannondale.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 9, 2012)

bikewhorder said:


> I never did call but now there's some pics, I'm not seeing the $18,500 worth of bikes in there though.  http://maine.craigslist.org/bik/2947372271.html
> 
> I have actually talked the this guy before though, a few years ago he posted his pics on CL with his blogspot site http://newenglandbarnfinds.blogspot.com/  He did seem to find some pretty cool stuff and a closer inspection of the pics reveals at least one promising bike right behind the yellow cannondale.




I'm not even seeing $8500 worth! v/r Shawn


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 10, 2012)

bikewhorder said:


> I never did call but now there's some pics, I'm not seeing the $18,500 worth of bikes in there though.  http://maine.craigslist.org/bik/2947372271.html
> 
> I have actually talked the this guy before though, a few years ago he posted his pics on CL with his blogspot site http://newenglandbarnfinds.blogspot.com/  He did seem to find some pretty cool stuff and a closer inspection of the pics reveals at least one promising bike right behind the yellow cannondale.




LOL!! No kidding! I'm only seeing a lot of trash day treasures.I used to get those rolling again and give them to my nephews.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 10, 2012)

*Ditto..*



Springer Tom said:


> I used to have that problem, that's why she's my ex-wife..............




Got rid of that problem 6 years ago.Funny how getting cleaned out financially can actually improve ones quality of life,LOL!!


----------



## vw00794 (Apr 11, 2012)

jd56 said:


> Shawn, I agree with you as to the email responses.
> I do clearly indicate that "if you use the CL email system in response, please include this keyword in the subject line". Rarely do the mails responses have this keyword. So, now I give my google phone number. But, rarely get a call. I probably am priced too high to get a response. I too indicate "No emails due to the scammers" now in my listings.
> 
> But, seeing that I'm one of those hen pecked husbands that PC mentioned, I list the bikes high priced because, I really don't want to sell it but, money talks and you never know.
> The listings is for peace at home as the wife thinks I need to sell some of the collection....shhhhh her she comes, I got to go...."what sweetie, no I'm not on the bike porn again, I'm just listing another of the bikes on CL again...."




Now thats funny.


----------



## Ray (Apr 14, 2012)

So, anyone fork over the $18,500 yet?


----------



## partsguy (Apr 14, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> I am not disagreeing regarding the business side of this but I am not running a business--this is a hobby to me and I don't like dealing with the part that isn't fun! v/r Shawn




You said it!

I local guy who owned a shop in Dayton wanted to buy my Hercules, Columbia, Schwinn, Giant, and my entire hoarde of parts that I don't need. All for $200 and I couldn't say "SOLD!" fast enough. Well, the guy quickly turned into a tire kicker, coming up with excuses. Lastly he tried to pull a fast one and he said he thought I was going to bring the stuff. BULLpoop! I'm not dismantling all of those bikes, packing all those parts and spending two hours at least of my time loading that stuff up. Not counting the miles and gas in my car and my dads! IF YOU WANT IT YOU COME AND GET IT!

Some people need to know that not everybody has time waste. So I'm now parting out the bikes and scrapping the frames along with anything else I think I won't sell. Its going to be a very slow process and I got only two things listed on eBay today. A set of Colson hardware and a lot of vintage model car parts.


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 15, 2012)

The thing about group packages such as this is that they're generally filled with less desirable models with just a few nice ones. This is often how someone gets rid of all the clunkers "If you want the nice ones you have to take everything"

While this is in the seller's mind is a good way to unload the problem children and is theoretically the quickest way to make a transaction, it seldom actually works out that way.

Reasons being that few people have the wherewithal to make large purchases as this, the hassles with logistics tend to turn off the majority of buyers. For these reasons the price actually should be much lower than usual. Can't you just see those American Nose Picker guys going in there and after saying all those nice things, offering him $4,000 because of their overhead in transporting them yada yada yada?

When it comes to CL ads I never put my phone number as you'll get a call at 3:30 AM from some fool in Timbuktu who doesn't have enough neural activity to tie his own shoelaces. I can weed out a scam in .0002 nanoseconds, tire kickers are tougher though, and you'll end up with them regardless of whatever you say or do. Requesting that they change the subject line to something you specify seldom works as some people either overlook that or aren't computer savvy enough. I just tell them on phone in a nice but stern way that I'm serious about selling so I need them to be serious about buying.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 14, 2012)

*He Died*

http://www.auctionsamerica.com/events/all-lots.cfm?SaleCode=TB12


----------



## Codynobi (Sep 15, 2012)

I miss my Vintage Cloud Sports Bike... Does Anyone own one.. I would love to buy one... No problem for payment, if the bike is still good enough to ride some more years...

My name is Cody Laughlin and i'm an avid real estate investor from the Houston Market.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 15, 2012)

I kept hoping as I was paging through that I would get to the good stuff. Mostly a bunch of crap and not even close to $18k worth. He did have some nice antiques though. V/r Shawn


----------

